
Show HN: Editfight.com – minimalist clone of r/place - sdegutis
https://editfight.com/
======
sdegutis
The most interesting feature of this is the time lapse gifs. Over the course
of 6 months, about 1,500 time lapse gifs were made by people visiting this
site and working together. I plan to put some best-ofs up later today. I had
to drop down to C for the gif feature since there is no gif encoder in JS that
is fast enough to encode several mb of time lapse data. The time lapse format
is really simple but since it stores x,y,c,t for each change, and t = double
for unix timestamp, each file gets heavy quick.

